# Du lịch trong nước > Khách sạn >  Cát Bà Sandy Beach Resort - Khách sạn ở Cát Bà

## hantt.163

> *Cát Bà Sandy Beach Resort*
> *Địa chỉ:* Đảo Nam Cát, Đảo Nam Cát, Cát Bà


Cat Ba Sandy Beach Resort bao gồm một hệ thống 20 bungalow bằng gỗ độc đáo với ban công riêng hướng nhìn biển, tạo cho du khách một không gian sống thực sự gần gũi với thiên nhiên.
Biệt lập giữa biển tạo cảm giác thú vị dành cho những du khách thích trải ngiệm những kỳ quan hoang sơ.Chiều xuống du khách có thể lội giữa đảo mênh mông với nhiều cảm giác thú vị.



Catba Sandy Beach Resort xin bổ xung thông tin về việc đón tiễn khách như sau:
Đường đi (Theo gợi ý của resort)
Từ Hà Nội:
Bắt xe Hoàng Long đi Cát Bà (Thời gian đi lại khoảng 4->4.5h). Giá vé khoảng 200 000đ -> 250 000 đ/ khách
Từ Cát Bà, khách đi xe ôm hoặc taxi ra bến Bèo (Cách trung tâm thị trấn khoảng 1.5km)
Tại đây luôn có sẵn thuyền chở khách. Giá từ 150 000đ -> 800 000đ/ thuyền (tùy loại thuyền lớn bé khác nhau). Hoặc khách có thể mua vé ghép tàu giá 30.000vnđ/vé/người.

Dịch vụ đón khách của Catba Sandy Beach Resort, thuyền cho 4 người(bao gồm vé tham quan) giá 300 000đ
Chúng tôi miễn phí đón khách từ Khách sạn Holiday View Cát Bà vào 7:45 -> 8:00 sáng hàng ngày.

*Các hoạt động*
Chèo thuyền Kayak (Miễn phí, bạn nên đăng ký trước)
Tắm biển trên bãi biển của resort hoặc bãi biển trên các đảo gần đó.
Câu cá (Đặt trước)
Các hoạt động thể thao, giải trí trên bãi biển
Tour du lịch thăm vịnh Lan Hạ, Đảo Khỉ, Làng chài Việt Hải (Bao gồm thuyền, xe đạp, hướng dẫn viên, ăn trưa, vé thắng cảnh). Thời gian 6 tiếng. Giá vé 210 000đ/ khách






*Vị trí*
Tọa lạc tại đảo Nam Cát,cách trung tâm Cát Bà 35 phút đi thuyền.Nằm biệt lập giữa đảo Nam Cát với vẻ đẹp hoang sơ(chudu24.com)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Tour du lịch Cát Bà giá rẻ (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Tour du lich Cat Ba gia re (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Cát Bà liên quan tại *tour du lịch Cát Bà* - *tour du lich Cat Ba*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Cát Bà kích vào *du lịch Cát Bà* - *du lich Cat Ba*

----------


## travel

_Ảnh đẹp ghê á bạn_

----------


## ShakeItUp

Bác này để backlink trong bài được này, mod thiên vị à  :batting eyelashes:   :Gossip:

----------


## rose

đẹp quá!  :love struck:

----------

